# Can goats eat hops (the plant)?



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I know some people feed spent brewing grains... but I am curious if goats can eat hops fresh? I have searched the web and can't find anything. I'm hoping to do some planting in their pen to increase available forage. I know my grapevines can keep up with them, but I can't move the plants, so I'm stuck hauling armfuls of cuttings each day. Not a big deal, but looking for something similar that I could plant IN their pen, for them to eat. My friend has a hops plant and GOOD GRIEF that thing grew to the roof, back down, and back up this past summer! So I started thinking it might be a good choice to plant along the fence in the goat pen. BUT of course I want to make sure it's ok for them to eat first!


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Anybody??


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

All I could find on line was that hops are toxic to dogs. You might contact a veterinary teaching hospital in your area and ask them. An animal nutritionist would probably know, too. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks. Just so odd to not be able to find anything about it!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

U may callthe uofm in mn they have a huge goat study going on now with lots of vets

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Hops are not poisonous to sheep, so I would think they would be okay for goats.

Hops - Hop shoots are beloved of grazing animals and hops are a good conditioner, 
being tonic and nervine. Also an antiseptic and vermifuge. Flowers are a milk stimulant.


----------

